# Ratings



## Vic Sabin (Nov 7, 2017)

Just out of curiosity.....does anyone have a perfect 5.00 Rating with a least 1000 rides???


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Vic Sabin said:


> Just out of curiosity.....does anyone have a perfect 5.00 Rating with a least 1000 rides???


BWAAAHAAAAHAAHAA....ROFDLOL....









Thanks I needed the laugh....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Odds are that you'll get a scammer down rating you a for a free ride at least once in a 50 rides.


It's possible for a perfect driver to pull this off but we are looking at the kind of odds of someone getting dealt a blackjack 5000 times in a row...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Vic Sabin said:


> Just out of curiosity.....does anyone have a perfect 5.00 Rating with a least 1000 rides???


I've seen as high as 4.98 on this forum for someone that had around 2,500 rides. Mine is at 4.96 after 1800 trips. 5.0 is possible.....but that in not my top goal. I prefer $$$$$ over *****


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

This is about as good as it gets. In order for someone to have a 5 star rating and have a 1000 ratings would mean they would need 1000 5 star ratings in a row. I've had streaks of 200+ 5 star in a row but a 1000 seems almost impossible someone eventually hits you with a 4 star and there reason is probably because there jealous about how cool you are lol.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> View attachment 187763
> 
> 
> This is about as good as it gets. In order for someone to have a 5 star rating and have a 1000 ratings would mean they would need 1000 5 star ratings in a row. I've had streaks of 200+ 5 star in a row but a 1000 seems almost impossible someone eventually hits you with a 4 star and there reason is probably because there jealous about how cool you are lol.


Should be 500 5* ratings in a row. The average is the last 500 rated trips.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Should be 500 5* ratings in a row. The average is the last 500 rated trips.


Some markets, like DFW, are now using the last 100 rides instead of 500.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Should be 500 5* ratings in a row. The average is the last 500 rated trips.


Yea your right. I was thinking he said after 1000 ratings in his original post but he said after a 1000 rides. I guess it's possible to get 500 5 stars in a row but driver would have to tip all his riders a $5 lol but then a rider would give him a 4 star because he wanted a $10.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Rakos said:


> BWAAAHAAAAHAAHAA....ROFDLOL....
> View attachment 187404
> 
> 
> ...


Just breathe......


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

:/ Newbie here, can't help but wonder if I have a good ratio at close to 1/3rd of rated rides? I can't deny I'm a perfectionist and these 2 4* ratings have really irked me to no end. I'm literally the ****ing poster boy for ass bent over backwards in professionalism. ._.' Maybe I need to drive an older crappier car or something x.x Granted my only consolation is those 2 4*s could be 1*s right?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberGsNp said:


> :/ Newbie here, can't help but wonder if I have a good ratio at close to 1/3rd of rated rides? I can't deny I'm a perfectionist and these 2 4* ratings have really irked me to no end. I'm literally the &%[email protected]!*ing poster boy for ass bent over backwards in professionalism. ._.' Maybe I need to drive an older crappier car or something x.x Granted my only consolation is those 2 4*s could be 1*s right?
> View attachment 188378


You're doing fine. 4's don't hurt you that badly, but 1's really do. I'm at 4.93 after 1700 trips. Expecting it to jump up once I push bad ratings from a high surge pop concert (in April) off my average.

BTW welcome to the forum. I can tell already you're going to fit in here (at least with me). Yes actually some people may down rate you for a nice car, because their are jealous or didn't expect it (and don't want to be pressured to tip)! I've gotten almost all 5* since buying a Good condition 2006 Sonata.


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You're doing fine. 4's don't hurt you that badly, but 1's really do. I'm at 4.93 after 1700 trips. Expecting it to jump up once I push bad ratings from a high surge pop concert (in April) off my average.
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum. I can tell already you're going to fit in here (at least with me). Yes actually some people may down rate you for a nice car, because their are jealous or didn't expect it (and don't want to be pressured to tip)! I've gotten almost all 5* since buying a Good condition 2006 Sonata.


Maybe by the time I hit 190 whatever or 200 rides done I'll momentarily hit the unicorn 5* only to receive a 1* rating immediately afterwards sometime next month 

And thank you kind gentle-person? ( I won't assume gender, NOT GETTING DINGED FOR IT!) I've been on here 2 days but it has definitely helped, I think I probably would of made half as much as I did last night if I hadn't of stumbled across this forum. And pffft I mean shiet how can they not expect it?!?! They clearly see what car the driver will be showing up in x.x


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberGsNp said:


> Maybe by the time I hit 190 whatever or 200 rides done I'll momentarily hit the unicorn 5* only to receive a 1* rating immediately afterwards sometime next month
> 
> And thank you kind gentle-person? ( I won't assume gender, NOT GETTING DINGED FOR IT!) I've been on here 2 days but it has definitely helped, I think I probably would of made half as much as I did last night if I hadn't of stumbled across this forum. And pffft I mean shiet how can they not expect it?!?! They clearly see what car the driver will be showing up in x.x


Doesn't it say Male from Madison in my profile?


----------



## UberGsNp (Dec 23, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Doesn't it say Male from Madison in my profile?


Not on my phone, only shows username / forum title. Would probably have to click individually within your profile to see it. Actually just clicking your username quickly brought it up. Pardon me my noobness is showing.


----------



## CoolDriverChic (Dec 24, 2017)

Well I had a perfect 5.0 with 100 rides till a jerk gave me a 1 star rating on Christmas Eve no less. It's been bugging me as to what I did wrong to derserv a 1 star and the comment was Professionalism. I am very sure of which riders it was and they were crude and chomping on smelling chips and pork skins in the back seat. Anyways I know I can't please everyone but wow, I can't be with family for Christmas this year and today Christmas day marks the fourth anniversary of my fathers passing and some jerk gives me a 1 star without a specific explaination.
Sorry I just pride myself with doing the best job I can on any task or job I work at.
Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas! I'm about to head out and Uber some.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Vic Sabin said:


> Just out of curiosity.....does anyone have a perfect 5.00 Rating with a least 1000 rides???


Even if someone does

They are still BEING SCREWED BY UBER PAY !



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Odds are that you'll get a scammer down rating you a for a free ride at least once in a 50 rides.
> 
> It's possible for a perfect driver to pull this off but we are looking at the kind of odds of someone getting dealt a blackjack 5000 times in a row...


I once saw 0,00,0 three times in a row when i was doing well betting red/ black on Roulette one night. I quit after ball flew off wheel twice after That.

Random & Rigged do not Equate.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

CoolDriverChic said:


> Well I had a perfect 5.0 with 100 rides till a jerk gave me a 1 star rating on Christmas Eve no less. It's been bugging me as to what I did wrong to derserv a 1 star and the comment was Professionalism. I am very sure of which riders it was and they were crude and chomping on smelling chips and pork skins in the back seat. Anyways I know I can't please everyone but wow, I can't be with family for Christmas this year and today Christmas day marks the fourth anniversary of my fathers passing and some jerk gives me a 1 star without a specific explaination.
> Sorry I just pride myself with doing the best job I can on any task or job I work at.
> Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas! I'm about to head out and Uber some.


Don't sweat those non 4 stars at all or waste any of your valuable time worrying about what you did wrong. Truth is when someone knocks you down it's the rider and not your fault.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CoolDriverChic said:


> Well I had a perfect 5.0 with 100 rides till a jerk gave me a 1 star rating on Christmas Eve no less. It's been bugging me as to what I did wrong to derserv a 1 star and the comment was Professionalism. I am very sure of which riders it was and they were crude and chomping on smelling chips and pork skins in the back seat. Anyways I know I can't please everyone but wow, I can't be with family for Christmas this year and today Christmas day marks the fourth anniversary of my fathers passing and some jerk gives me a 1 star without a specific explaination.
> Sorry I just pride myself with doing the best job I can on any task or job I work at.
> Hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas! I'm about to head out and Uber some.


Oh man I'm sorry girl. Don't stress about the a-hole who 1-starred you, Karma will bite him in the ass soon enough. And when it happens, a bird will fly by and sing. We'll all clap because it will mean he got his. 

Sorry about your Dad, that stinks. And around the holidays, no less. Hope you're doing OK.


----------



## CoolDriverChic (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks! I'm ok and managed to get my rating back up but I doubt it will ever be perfect 5 stars again lol


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You're doing fine. 4's don't hurt you that badly, but 1's really do. I'm at 4.93 after 1700 trips. Expecting it to jump up once I push bad ratings from a high surge pop concert (in April) off my average.
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum. I can tell already you're going to fit in here (at least with me). Yes actually some people may down rate you for a nice car, because their are jealous or didn't expect it (and don't want to be pressured to tip)! I've gotten almost all 5* since buying a Good condition 2006 Sonata.


Got a 3* from a paxhole for having a nicer car than he did. He told me so too. Didn't help matters that his date was gushing over my nice car and rubbing it in.


----------

